# 95 HB 4x4 Transmission disassembly



## mpheadley (Jun 18, 2007)

I decided to change the transmission oil in my 95 4x4 HB, it had been making a lot of noise and was getting hard to put into some of the gears, and when I pulled the drain plug chunks of metal fell out with the oil. My dad and I have got the trans out and found the main bearing inside the bell housing is destroyed, with some of the ball bearings missing. We need to look at the gears to see if there is any more damage, but we can't get the bell housing off, it seems to be stuck on the shifter rod somehow. It will pull about 1 in away from the rest of the trans but won't come any farther. Anybody know what we're doing wrong?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

auto or manual?


----------



## mpheadley (Jun 18, 2007)

its a 5 spd manual


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check your PM


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Dear God, Man. Next time, clean all that dirt off the outside before you open up the transmission and let all that dirt get into your nice precision machined gears and bearings!

Seriously, that picture makes me shudder.


----------



## mpheadley (Jun 18, 2007)

Haha, well unfortunately there was nothing precise about the bearings, although condition of gears is yet to be determined. Found a ball bearing cut in half and a bunch of chunks of metal rolling around in the bell housing when we finally got it cracked open. The Haynes service manual let me down on this one, doesn't have the diagram for my particular trans, FS5R30A. Managed to acquire a copy of the service manual diagram and now planning on ordering a rebuild kit and possibly new gears, if that is even possible (?) But I promise to pressure wash and clean it all up before i put it back in


----------



## Neohippie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Removal*

Inside the bell housing you will see a cover with about 6 screws in it. Remove the plate. When removed you will see two bearings. One has a retaining clip on it (remove with ring pliers) and the other has a spacer around the outside of it (remove it also). Once those three items are removed the bell housing will come off. As for the rear (or control housing) you will need to make sure you have removed the interlock device from the side of the trans, along with the electrical sensors. THe interlock device has a teardrop like cover and is on the side of the trans. It usually has one or two screws in it. With those items removed that rear housing should come off also. Also, here is a link to an exploded view o fhte trans Automotive Nissan FS5W71 Transmission illustrated parts drawings assiting you in identification of correct parts. . I would also suggest forking out about 10 to 15 bucks for a Haynes or Chilton manual to guide you through the rest of the teardown and assembly. Hope this helps.
Todd


----------



## bobzilla850 (Jul 26, 2007)

same thing happened to my 2wd 5spd hb


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Never heard of a rebuild kit for a manual trans....and if you are looking to replace all of the gears, you are better off getting a used trans as the price new gears are big $$. Normally, one opens up the trans as you are doing and does a visual inspecting. Then, only the necessary gears, bulk rings, synchos and shift forks are replaced along with new bearings. Be forewarned that if you don't have the tools and a suitable press, you are better off sending the job to a trans shop or Nissan dealer that does.


----------



## Neohippie (Jul 22, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> Never heard of a rebuild kit for a manual trans....and if you are looking to replace all of the gears, you are better off getting a used trans as the price new gears are big $$. Normally, one opens up the trans as you are doing and does a visual inspecting. Then, only the necessary gears, bulk rings, synchos and shift forks are replaced along with new bearings. Be forewarned that if you don't have the tools and a suitable press, you are better off sending the job to a trans shop or Nissan dealer that does.


Then you obviously don't work on vehicles very much! The rebuild kits usually contain new main bearings, shims (if needed), some have gears, gaskets, seals, and then some come with synchros. All depends on the kit you want or need. When most people talk about rebuilding the trans they usually don't replace the gears (unless worn or detroyed), it is usually a bearing or synchro that they replace.
Todd


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Then you obviously don't work on vehicles very much!"

Actually, I'm a former Nissan Master Tech and worked on Nissan's for 18 years. Unless they've come out with one since I left Nissan in 2003, Nissan never offered a manual trans rebuilt kit. Every part is individually sold. Automatic transmissions are similar with Nissan; they sell a seal and gasket kit, but all of the clutch frictions and steel, bearings and lathe cut rings are sold individually and not sold in a rebuilt kit, as per some other manufacturers. As far as what's availalbe on the aftermarket, it's possible, but in my experience I've found a lot of quality control issues in non-OEM parts for Asian vehicles.


----------



## Neohippie (Jul 22, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> "Then you obviously don't work on vehicles very much!"
> 
> Actually, I'm a former Nissan Master Tech and worked on Nissan's for 18 years. Unless they've come out with one since I left Nissan in 2003, Nissan never offered a manual trans rebuilt kit. Every part is individually sold. Automatic transmissions are similar with Nissan; they sell a seal and gasket kit, but all of the clutch frictions and steel, bearings and lathe cut rings are sold individually and not sold in a rebuilt kit, as per some other manufacturers. As far as what's availalbe on the aftermarket, it's possible, but in my experience I've found a lot of quality control issues in non-OEM parts for Asian vehicles.


 My comment was made for a comedic response but I can see how it would come across as a "smartass" remark. Sorry about that! Also, the Nissan place here where i live does offer a rebuild kit for the trans. cost about 268 bucks but they do offer it.
Todd


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just curious....is the "kit" a genuine Nissan kit offered by Nissan w/ a single part number, a "kit" that the dealer put together with the parts they usually see being replaced during a rebuild, or an aftermarket "kit" that the dealer obtains from a source other than Nissan that just makes it easier so that the parts guys don't have to look up and order all those parts?


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

..hey matt, what ever came of your tranny rebuild. i have a 95 truck 2wd with manual tranny, and am trying to decide wether to have the tranny rebuilt, or do it myself...or just get rid of it. just wondering how tough of a job it was, and if you ran into any snags...


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

smj does have a point. A lot of lighter duty transmissions are meant to be disposable items when they fail. Obviously the dealers have some parts, but many times, it's easier/cheaper for them to just replace the entire trans than to fool with a rebuild. There isn't much of an after market (if any) for a lot of these trannys either.

I can't speak for what Nissan does with their defect units but some the GM auto transmissions in the early to mid 90's were JUNK. A coworker of mine mentioned he bought a NEW Silverado that had tranny problems. Later on he found out he had a factory REBUILT transmission(service tech read the code stamped on the housing and was actually honest about it), not a new one......


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...found this online for under $100...

Automotive Rebuild Kits for Nissian 5 speed Manual Transmissions overhaul kit save money!

...my truck is at the AMCO tranny place now...they are supposed to call me back today with a diagnosis and a quote...


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...well looks like I'll be rebuilding my own tranny. Tech from AMMCO called back and quoted me any where from 600-1800...but said he couldn't get any closer than that until he opened up the tranny. He was pretty straight up...so I appreciate him being up front with me. Either way $600 is more stratch than I'm willing to put in a 22 y/o truck.


----------



## jbussell (Oct 2, 2015)

how do you get the spacer off


----------



## Moltike (Aug 12, 2015)

rbo1577186 said:


> I can't speak for what Nissan does with their defect units but some the GM auto transmissions in the early to mid 90's were JUNK. A coworker of mine mentioned he bought a NEW Silverado that had tranny problems. Later on he found out he had a factory REBUILT transmission(service tech read the code stamped on the housing and was actually honest about it), not a new one......


wow really ? jeez they used old/rebuilt parts and putted in brand new vehicles.... that was sad, what a dirty business... tring to making profits. Jeezbus ! thanks for the warning man !


----------

